# Best printer for heat transfer



## Naushad (Aug 22, 2010)

hi, everyone, 
Is hp deskjet F2480 printer can do heat transfer for mug printing? Im new to mug printing and a beginner. Can anyone help me please????


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Not for dye sublimation transfers. Most, if not all, HP printers use thermal print heads instead of piezo print heads like Epson and Ricoh. You can get a Ricoh 3300 dye sub printer for about $450 and you would be able to do most any size mug. You also need mug wraps($30 each) and a convection oven(about $100) or a mug press(about $500plus). I wanted to use my HP Photosmart when I first got started, but I found out pretty quick that it's useless for dye sub.


----------



## rburden (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard good things about the Ricoh's especially the 3300 and the GX7000. I'm getting the GX7000, its a little pricier but worth it because of the versatility it can handle 3 different sizes of paper including letter size, 15x15 and 13x19 transfer paper I believe.

Pluse I've heard only good things, it's really good against clogging and other problems people have experienced. I've heard of problems with paper sticking together and two sheets being printed on at once instead of one. Just an easy fix, fan through the paper before putting it into the printer and the static that holds them together will go away.

I've seen a lot of info on here to not buy the epsons. They clog if you don't print on them very frequently (every couple of days).


----------

